# Rd. 2 Game #6 Thread: Spurs @ Lakers



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

<center>
Western Conference Semi-Finals

<center>









 #2 Los Angeles Lakers (7-3)

vs.









#3 San Antonio Spurs (6-3)

Game 1: Spurs 88 - Lakers 78
Game 2: Spurs 95 - Lakers 85
Game 3: Lakers 105 - Spurs 81
Game 4: Lakers 98 - Spurs 90
Game 5: Lakers 74 - Spurs 73

Saturday, May 15
7:30 pm 
vs. Spurs 
TV: TNT 
Radio: KLAC-AM 570/KWKW-AM 1330 


*Starting Lineups:*

    
vs.
    

Lakers Bench:
Derek Fisher - The Player that Hit Game Winner in Game 5  
Slava Medvedenko
Kareem Rush
Rick Fox
Brian Cook
Bryon Russell
Luke Walton

*Spurs Bench:*
Robert Horry
Manu Ginobili 
Jason Hart
Devin Brown
Malik Rose
Charlie Ward
Kevin Willis 

Lakers vs Spurs Series Thread
</center>

For those counting out the Spurs and saying they are done, let's just wait and see if they are.. Not finished until it is..


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Alright guys, we stole one at SBC, now just time to close it out. I dont think the Lakers will buckle at Staples like they did tonight, we must get redemption for last year. I want a blowout, but ill take a win anyway. The series is not over, one more game. LETS GO LAKERS!!!:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Staples Will Be Rocking

Lakers Win in Nice Fashion 
112-97


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Lakers will win by more than 10 pts. 


Shaq 40pts 23rbs.


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

*series aint over...*

i see shaq and kobe havin that 60-70 point combo and the Lakers lookin real good. no more scrappy buzzer beater stuff.

they had huge lapse but that 1st half along with games 3 and 4 are who this team is, and we'll see them at home.

they don't want to go back to SBC so they're gonna take game 6 and then this series will be over


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

I want to destroy the ****ing Spurs. Just put this series to bed. The Spurs are probably going to be dejected, much like we were a year ago in game 6. We have to start the game well and put this one away early. Tonight was evidence that the Spurs are a completely different team when they have confidence. We've got to jump on them early and ride Shaq and Kobe through to the end.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> Shaq 40pts 23rbs.


HOLY *****! *ROFL* 

Like i said, the Lakers are in a roll and momentum is definately going our way. I hope the Lakers don't get a a little overconfident coming into the Staples center and loose this one. 

This is a desperate Spurs team in the brink of elimination, so the Spurs are gonna scratch & claw their way to get a win. I expect this game to be very physical. Maybe a little pushing & shoving between a couple of players. 

The Lakers must close it out @ the Staples Center and put this series to rest! 

And in the words of Derek Fisher: "There is no game 7...this will be our game 7!!!" 

I predict a Laker win!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I like to believe that we won't let ourselves be overconfident, but I can't say it with 100% positivity.

Hopefully, we'll come out and knock the **** out of the Spurs, another 20+ point win would be very fitting. We DO NOT want to have to go back to San Antonio. This is our big chance to win it, we'd better not screw this up.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Game 6: Lakers 98 - Spurs 96


I said this in the Lakers/Spurs Prediction thread and I stick by it!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

The formula for victory is very simple. If the Lakers don't trun the ball over the Spurs have no chance. They get all the cheap stuff of our to's. 

If Kobe had his normal energy I don't think this game would have gotten tight. He would have made a few basket to hold the lead from changing hands. He couldn't drive he didn't have the legs. 

We need to go to Shaq early and often. 

The Spurs are in a dilema. If they play Bowen then they can't score. If they play Devin Brown Kobe's gonna smoke him. The other big factor also is Rasho. Shaq before game 5, Shaq had been so thouroughly spanking Rasho that they had to pull him and play Horry. Playing Horry means Duncan on Shaq which drains Duncan's energy and takes away most of his offense. 


The Lakers have figured a way to stop Parker by essentially stacking guys in the lane. He's not confident in his pull-up jumpers and he's passing too much. 

Lakers should win this game.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Lakers win a close game and hopefully Phil will play the bench just a little bit more to give Kobe so more rest. Get Shaq the ball early and often and sweat out another tough victory.

However, having said that. If the Lakers come out with energy feeding off the LA crowd, then I can see the Lakers winning in a blowout. This is just the type of game where a letdown is possible. They need to step on the Spurs necks and keep attacking full throttle.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Lakers probably win.


----------



## Diesel (Apr 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Lakers win a close game and hopefully Phil will play the bench just a little bit more to give Kobe so more rest. Get Shaq the ball early and often and sweat out another tough victory.
> 
> However, having said that. If the Lakers come out with energy feeding off the LA crowd, then I can see the Lakers winning in a blowout. This is just the type of game where a letdown is possible. They need to step on the Spurs necks and keep attacking full throttle.


Are you saying that you would have Kobe sitting the bench in favor of Rush on the floor. Sorry, Kobe needs to be on the floor most of the game or the Lakers have little or no chance of winning.

Lakers win (with Kobe getting major minutes.)


----------



## reggie4life (May 12, 2004)

I kind of hope the lakers lose just so we can see an Epic game 7 !!
That being said Lakers by 10. I see Kobe and shaq adding another chapter to their legendary career. Im expecting the celebrities to be out in full throttle. WE might even see Brittney courtside!!


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>reggie4life</b>!
> I kind of hope the lakers lose just so we can see an Epic game 7 !!


NO, NO EPICS PLEASE! I can't take it. :laugh:

I'm not making any predictions here, I'm just HOPING the Lakers take it.


----------



## ShaKobe_HOLLYWOOD (Mar 17, 2004)

i dont think the spurs can come back and win at the rowdy staples center after losing the way they did.....lakers by 14


----------



## Diesel (Apr 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>reggie4life</b>!
> I kind of hope the lakers lose just so we can see an Epic game 7 !!
> That being said Lakers by 10. I see Kobe and shaq adding another chapter to their legendary career. Im expecting the celebrities to be out in full throttle. WE might even see Brittney courtside!!


Britney Who?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Diesel</b>!
> 
> 
> Britney Who?


Spears if you werent being sarcastic..


----------



## lakegz (Mar 31, 2004)

the lakers need to catch an early lead and not let the Spurs get off early three pointers. Thats when they make them and can be dangerous. I think the Lakers should win this game without too much stress, but im not 100% confident. (damn Lakers, you never know).


----------



## Diesel (Apr 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> 
> 
> Spears if you werent being sarcastic..


If she has a better shot than Payton, put her in.


----------



## Diesel (Apr 1, 2004)

This season the Lakers have been like a grab bag. You never know what you are going to get.


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*It is hard to believe....*

the Lakers are going to beat the Spurs 4 games in a row. I hope the Lakers come in to this game knowing they have to get the job done tonight, and play their a$$es off for 48 minutes. Like the last game, this is another game that Malone and Payton were brought here for. The 4 Hall of Famers need to push everyone on the team to the limit and finish the Spurs off. I would love to see a huge blow-out with Shaq leading the way, as this would send a message to all the teams left that the real Lakers are back.:yes: But, I don't know what to expect, and have a bad feeling that the Spurs will come out and get a early lead and really make it hard for LA. This is a must win for our boyz, as I feel the winner of this game will win the series. Lets hope they are playing I  LA at around 10pm pt/1am et, and TD and "traitor" Rob are trying on hats to go fishing with Barkley.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

The Power Of Staples Win Prevail Victorious

Lakers Move On The West Finals 
:gopray:


----------



## ShaKobe_HOLLYWOOD (Mar 17, 2004)

playing at home and being eliminated last year at home,i dont think that there is ANY way shaq or kobe are gonna let the spurs win.....i believe would could see a very similar performance to game 4 out of these 2.....


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

What Phil needs to do is play last years game showing Kobe & DFish crying when the Spurs blew out the Lakers by 28 points @ the Staples Center which ended their season. 

Get 'em pumped up and angry and work off that energy!

3 1/2 more hours till game time. I'm getting excited!!!!


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

spurs arent like the lakers last year. this spurs team has motivation, heart and desire. i see a big win for the spurs in the score of 91-86(big win as in important not a blow out)


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

I hate to say this, for i don´t wanna jinx us, but:

We´re taking this game!!!! 

Lakers up by 7.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Cris</b>!
> The Power Of Staples Win Prevail Victorious
> 
> Lakers Move On The West Finals
> :gopray:


The Lakers will need the support of the fans, let's use the Staples as a factor.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

2 on Duncan 2 on Rasho 
1 on the 41 year old,


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

That Was Pretty 
:yes:


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Why does Phil empty the bench all at once?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

That Was A Horrible Half Of Basketball


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

What a bunch of total crap.

Shaq is flat out embarrassing himself out there. How many stupid turnovers and EASY EASY EASY EASY LAYUPS has he missed?!!!:upset: 

Then there's Duncan, who's pushed Malone in the back and fouled him about three times without getting called for a foul. He should have 4 fouls, for God's sake. Why aren't they calling this crap?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

How Many Travels Havent Been Called?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Is It Really That Hard To Get an O-Rebound?


----------



## lakersalltheway (May 28, 2003)

There has been so much traveling in this game by both teams espically by Manu Ginobli ive seen him travel about 5 times tonite and players have to stop complaining and just play.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Its Just About Time, For every ones favorite song


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Na Na Na, Hey Hey :wave:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

YEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:banana: :vbanana: :banana: :vbanana: 

GO LAKERS GO!

KARMA! KARMA! KARMA!!!!!  :yes: 

WOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!! 

:banana: :vbanana: :banana: :vbanana:


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=92966&perpage=15&pagenumber=1

:grinning:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Lakers Rebounds: 39

Spurs Rebounds: 49

We won, but that was absolutely PATHETIC rebounding.:upset: 

Lakers Defensive Rebounds: 31

Spurs Offensive Rebounds: 21

Need I say more? :jawdrop: :whatever: 

Oh well.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

:rbanana: :vbanana: :banana: :bbanana:*ON TO THE NEXT ROUND....WOHOOOO!!!! * :rbanana: :vbanana: :banana: :bbanana:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

After Game 2 if Someone Came Up to me and said the lakers would win the series in game 6 id would have laughed


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Return The Favor


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Well I would like to say Goodnight to all the Spurs.

I'd like to say shut the heck up to Charles Barkley and Kenny Smith, who proclaimed a week and a half ago that the Spurs were much younger ,more athletic and just better and unless the Lakers particularly GP are gonna get younger the Lakers are going down hard. 

I hate when blatthering idiots, whom use to play say really dumb things never accounting for the heart and intelligence of great coaches and players. 

Barkley is famous for saying Yao was a bum. I used to like Barkley's banter but its suddenly become noise. 

Back to the game very ugly but so what we win. Its as simple as that. 

Lakers defense the last 4 games has been fantastic. PJ's adjustments on Parker took him outta this series. Really makes you wonder what took so long to start respecting Parker. 

Losing Stephen Jackson and Drob hurt the Spurs badly. 

Shaq ate the boards tonight and he played great defense. Kobe was Kobe and GP gave us buckets. 

No way the Wolves gonna stop us GP is the perfect tonic for Cassell and Shaq is gonna maul the Wolves centers. Malone will hound KG just enough. 

Gotta love it.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> No way the Wolves gonna stop us GP is the perfect tonic for Cassell and Shaq is gonna maul the Wolves centers. *Malone will hound KG* just enough.


Thats what I want to see. 

LAKERS 4-0 wolves :yes:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

The Only Way Min Can Beat us Is at The SF Position thats if Karl Plays great D:grinning:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Aww did anybody see Natalia with Kobe at the pc? :grinning:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> Aww did anybody see Natalia with Kobe at the pc? :grinning:


yup.


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*Lakers refuse to lose.*

Great win! I gots to get to bed, as I just got done watching the game at 4am ET.

Go Lakers!:yes:


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

Aayo great win!

i predicted a 6 game series for the lake show and held it thru out.

i guess GP outdid Parker at the end. and um Duncan or Kobe Duncan or Kobe. ummm KOBE!!!!

okay enuff of that.... i think this series is going to really shut up a lot of Laker haters. lets finish this playoffs and well make it 4 out of 5. 
This isn't the decade of Lakers and Spurs. This decade belongs to the Lakers Baby!!!
this was the best team the spurs have had in all these years and Lakers proved they're better.

*I got to watch the game at Staples* it was great i was at the bar connected to the stadium and it was awesome. *I reccomend peeps who cant afford tix to go there and pay the $20 cover. its almost like being there and its fun.*


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Look At the laker bench


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Cris</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO!!!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)




----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

What the hell is Devean trying to say in the bottom photo? Trade him for Dorito's or he wants to go surfing.. Blah!


----------

